# Virtuoso Polish



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never been too particular in terms of polish and have been using the same bottle of Martin guitar spray polish that I bought over 10 years ago. Over the weekend I stopped into L&M to grab some strings and figured that I should get some actual guitar polish and stumbled across Virtuoso Guitar Cleaner & Polish and decided to give them a go. 

It's a two step process and you need to use their cleaner first to remove scratches or hazing in your nitro etc. The polish is the final step and really brings the colour / grain back into your guitar. I used this on my Taylor acoustic and I have to say that the back and sides have never looked so deep and rich in colour. After those results, I went through the stable and polished the rest of my guitars.

Anyways, not too sure if anyone else has any experience with this stuff, but I just thought I'd pass on the info.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

J, I think you're onto something here! I envision you in a Breaking Bad sort of lab cooking up this concoction.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TWRC said:


> J, I think you're onto something here! I envision you in a Breaking Bad sort of lab cooking up this concoction.


LOL, hey J you need an assistant to ask you stupid questions and generally get in the way, and be useless and unsafe?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I've used Virtuoso cleaner and the polish for years on all my acoustics. The results are always stellar. Nothing better on the market.


----------

